# Smofried Turkey



## cuervoacres (Nov 20, 2009)

O.K. For this Thanksgiving I am going to try smofried turkey.From what i've read on here smoke at 250-275 till 145 then fry.I plan to inject the night before but should I brine first (12 hr brine then inject 12 hrs before smoke)?

Thanks 
BA

(there was a link in another post for smofried turkey but when i clicked on it it didn't work.)


----------



## raceyb (Nov 20, 2009)

I always recommend injecting for frying and brining for smoking. I'm not sure I would do both in this case. I'd probably just inject. Excess moisture in your bird can cause the oil in a fryer to react violently. Maybe inject the night before and let it set up before you start your smoke.

Please let us know how it came out.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 20, 2009)

The birds I'm just gonna fry I'll inject. The birds I smoke I brine and this is what I did to the smofried bird last year. I had posted it last year but the thread was lost in the big crash


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm with these two.  If frying just inject, the brine will old in a lot of extra moisture which can cause the oil to boil over.
I'm doing a smoked/fried turkey in the next couple of days, hopefully Sunday and will most likely inject it with cajun butter, bring to 140 then fry till done.


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 20, 2009)

O.K. then,I'll just inject,smoke ,and fry....now to pick the injection liquid.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks
BA


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

Turns out I tossed my bird in the freezer, didn't realize how close we were to Thanksgiving.
Any ideas on what you are going to inject it with?


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure yet but it WILL have some HEAT!!


----------



## got14u (Nov 20, 2009)

I am doing the same this year...I was planning on brining but maybe I will just inject the day before...about how long do you guys think it will take to get to 140 on say a 13lb bird or so. And why 140 for a number...Just curious if there is a reason.


----------



## got14u (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the way you think....lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm doing 6 turkeys this year for us, others, gifts and a chirstmas party. You should do as theses guy say and inject when fring and brine when smoking. Ok now i will smoke 3 and fry 2 and then for us I think I will smofried one for the ginnie pigs we are in this house. My question is if I smoke the bird to 140 how long do I fry it cause I only want it to about 170 in the breast right???


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

Should take roughly 3-4 hours to get to 140 but I have seen many a turkey take longer (didn't know poultry could have a stall) but I assume the 140 is either to bring it out of the danger zone or to impart enough smoke flavor, or maybe just because the bird only need that extra 25 degree temp rise/cooking time to crisp the skin properly after going into the fryer.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 20, 2009)

If yer gonna fry it, just inject, ya don't need that extra moisture in the fryer, much quicker.  As fer the 140 it gives the bird time to absorb the smoke.

I ain't never smoked then fried a bird, but I would test the breast temp an pull it at bout 155° cause it's gonna cost up the rest a the way after ya pull it.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 20, 2009)

I always brine for both smoking & frying. 

I remove the bird to be fried from the brine several hours prior to frying and pat dry inside and out. As long as the bird is dry on the outside & in the cavity so that it will quickly sear, the extra moisture in the meat doesn't cause an issue.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw this done on the Food Network. He did say to be extra specially sure to dry that bird if you brine, because water will cause a boil over at high temps.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 20, 2009)

The birds I smofried last year were brined and not injected and I had no problems with them.


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep that is what I was thinkin'..the frying after the 145 smoke is mainly to crisp up the skin.I'm thinkin sriracha and butter and maybe some other spices for the injection.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok then thanks for asking this questions so I can smofried a turkey for the wife and I. I will take all of yous advice and will let you know how if comes out with the Qview to go along.


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 26, 2009)

O.K. got my turkey thawed,rubbed a little cajun injector brand rub under the skin,injected cajun injector brand creole butter and a little tradicional(this is Cuervoacres) in half the turkey and the creole mixture with a couple oz. of sriracha in the other half.All ready for the smoker and fryer tomorrow.Will see what happens!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2009)

Be sure to post some Qview for us!!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 26, 2009)

Got my birds in the Brine now. 1 will be Smofried & 1 traditional roasted in the oven. The Smofried bird will get some Penzey's Bankock Blend under the skin and the oven bird will get a coat of molasses & maple syrup with S&P and Poultry Seasoning. Can't wait to dig in to them both!!

Happy T-Day to Y'all!


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 26, 2009)

Turkey on the smoker,temp approx 250,internal temp at 105 after a little more than an hour.Will be heating up the fryer oil in a little bit and will post pics when done!


----------



## cuervoacres (Nov 26, 2009)

Took turkey to 140,dropped in fryer for about 12 minutes but when I pulled it, it was already at 178 to 183. The skin had shrunk and torn.Was afraid it might be too dry but while slicing it, it was still very juicy. The sriracha was not as hot as hoped,but gave it a good flavor. Will post Q-view when I find the cable for my camera. Everyone that ate it really liked it,one even saying it was the best turkey leg he had ever eaten. Overall it tasted very good and I will be doing it again!


----------

